# Ear Flop?



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello, 

I am probably just worrying for no reason, but Ozzy is 10 weeks old and his ears have been standing up strong for a few weeks now. Yesterday Ozzy was playing with our 9 year old boxer and I heard him yelping. I looked down and she was standing on his ear. It was only for a few seconds. He can still stand the ear up, but for the most part he is keeping the top flopped over. Like I said, I am probably just worrying too much. I am just worried about ear damage. Should I just write this off as normal puppy ear flop? Thanks!

Before









This morning


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably a little bit of both puppy-ear-flop and minor temporary injury. Their ears are fragile at that age. Give him a few days to recover before worrying.
If you click on my avatar you will see Abby's album and you can see her ears at 11 weeks. They took turns flopping up and down until she was a little over 4 months, then SHAZAM!, she looked like a rabbit.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't know the answer to the question but OMG look at that face!!!!! Way too cute


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

It will go up. My first dog's ear did that. It was so cute. It went up


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I think he will be fine. THe cartiledge hasn't harden yet so being stepped on has probably weakened it. Here are some pics of the different stages they go through (and they can go back and forth within them).

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I know they have some crazy ear stages. It just worried me since they have done nothing but stand for the last few weeks and then all of sudden he wasnt holding one of them up. I feel better now.


----------



## Aimee Beth (Nov 26, 2015)

Our four year old German shepherd has a crumpled ear and is painful to the touch. Our college age son walked her yesterday morning, went to class, came home 2-3 hours later and immediately noticed her ear. This morning is no better. What can/should we do? 
Thank you for your time ~ Aimee


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Aimee Beth said:


> Our four year old German shepherd has a crumpled ear and is painful to the touch. Our college age son walked her yesterday morning, went to class, came home 2-3 hours later and immediately noticed her ear. This morning is no better. What can/should we do?
> Thank you for your time ~ Aimee


Hi Aimee, welcome. you will probably get a lot more responses if you make your own thread, probably in health section. 

If your girl is 4 it isn't related to the ear standing stage. I would say she needs to see a vet ASAP!


----------

